# Suns, Diaw Reach Deal



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

http://www.azcentral.com/sports/suns/articles/1019suns.html



> Suns, Diaw reach deal
> Forward agrees to five-year contract extension
> 
> Paul Coro
> ...


Great deal IMO. Hopefully the core can remain intact. However someone may have to go.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

YEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank the lord. My goodness I am happy right now. So no Marion next year but hey we got him this year so we btr have a Finals appearance this year.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

No trade Marion


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Just because Diaw signed the extension doesn't mean he'll be with the Suns for a long time. I still don't see Marion getting traded unless Diaw seriously ups his game to All-NBA-team level.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

True.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Just because Diaw signed the extension doesn't mean he'll be with the Suns for a long time. I still don't see Marion getting traded unless Diaw seriously ups his game to All-NBA-team level.



I still believe that if the Suns win a title, no one will be traded.
If we don't, but come close, I think no one will be traded. But if it's WCF and an exit, don't be surprise if someone is let go. 

I'm very happy though! =)


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

Yes!!! So happy about this.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

:banana: Great news!


----------

